# теория



## ortak

Hello friends, I just wanted to ask how the female word *Теория* can be conjugated in Предложный Падеж ?? As I know it must be Теор*е* or Теори*е*. *e* must be at the end ,but it is written it book i study Теор*ии*  I just confused a bit. Can you explain ?? Is it an exception??


----------



## Ptak

ortak said:


> Hello friends, I just wanted to ask how the female word *Теория* can be conjugated in Предложный Падеж ?? As I know it must be Теор*е* or Теори*е*. *e* must be at the end ,but it is written it book i study Теор*ии*  I just confused a bit. Can you explain ?? Is it an exception??


Теор*ии* is correct.
I don't understand why you think it must be Теор*е* or Теори*е*.


----------



## .Jordi.

The ending for this case for female nouns terminated with ия is и:
Росс*ия* - Росс*ии*
аудитор*ия* - аудитор*ии*

The ending и is also used when:
a) a neuter noun is terminated with ие:
здан*ие* - здани*и*

b) a female noun is ended with ь:
тетрад*ь* - тетрад*и*


----------



## ortak

Ptak said:


> Теор*ии* is correct.
> I don't understand why you think it must be Теор*е* or Теори*е*.


 
Because in the book i study , it is written and pointed out that *-e* is added to the words in Предложный Падеж.. I thought may be it is false.. I wonder whether there are words like this or not that does not finish *-e *in that Падеж. There may be many.


----------



## .Jordi.

Burn this book .


----------



## ortak

.Jordi. said:


> The ending for this case for female nouns terminated with ия is и:
> Росс*иа* - Росс*ии*
> аудитор*ия* - аудитор*ии*
> 
> The ending и is also used when:
> a) a neuter noun is terminated with ие:
> здан*ие* - здани*и*
> 
> b) a female noun is ended with ь:
> тетрад*ь* - тетрад*и*


 
Thanks for the explanation but i confused  Anyway I will learn in some time .. As I tried to tell ,in the book i study , it is written and pointed out that *-e* is added to the words in Предложный Падеж. There is not any emphasize on the these changes in the words which you gave as examples. 

I guess the book I study has not enough info ) It is not mentioned about the rules you wrote in the book


----------



## ortak

.Jordi. said:


> Burn this book .


 I guess you are right


----------



## Maroseika

ortak said:


> Because in the book i study , it is written and pointed out that *-e* is added to the words in Предложный Падеж.. I thought may be it is false.. I wonder whether there are words like this or not that does not finish *-e *in that Падеж. There may be many.


It is false, or better say refers not to all the Russian nouns.
Ending on -и in the Prep. case:
 - nouns ending on a ioticized vowel (grafically, in most cases - on 2 vowels; in practice - -ие and -ия).
- fem. nouns ending on -ь
- musc. nouns ending on -й
- maybe there are some more, but so far I cannot remember:

о дне
о зеркале
о маме
о несчастье

but:
о несчастии (obsol. variant of несчастье)
о бесчестии
о бестии
о тетради
о лени
о герундии 

Besides, some nouns have other endings, such as -ом (о хорунжем, о ночном).


----------



## ortak

There are many details indeed. It is difficult to understand easily at the first glance for a foreigner so can I ask any resource which teachs this all Падеж subject. It is very complicated  If somebody have, can somebody share with me on this forum?? Is it possible??


----------



## .Jordi.

Maroseika said:


> - musc. nouns ending on -й


So „музей” -> „в музеи”, and not „в музее"?
Then I have to burn my books as well .


----------



## ortak

.Jordi. said:


> So „музей” -> „в музеи”, and not „в музее"?
> Then I have to burn my books as well .


 
Russian is incredible !!!


----------



## Ptak

.Jordi. said:


> Росс*ия* - Росс*ии*


 


.Jordi. said:


> So „музей” -> „в музеи”, and not „в музее"?


No, it should be "в муз*ее*".


----------



## ortak

I guess I found sth  http://www.cromwell-intl.com/russian/grammar.html


----------



## .Jordi.

Thank you once again, Ptak, but then, about what kind of musc. nouns terminated with -й with ending on -и in the Prep. case was writing Maroseika?

Ortak, thanks for the link, it will be helpfull for me.


----------



## ortak

it is ok ,but for Падеж  case it is not enough. I need a better one  If I find, I will share the link here..


----------



## Ptak

.Jordi. said:


> Thank you once again, Ptak, but then, about what kind of musc. nouns terminated with -й with ending on -и in the Prep. case was writing Maroseika?


We should ask Maroseika  I don't know rules...



> Ortak, thanks for the link, it will be helpfu*l* for me.


----------



## Maroseika

.Jordi. said:


> So „музей” -> „в музеи”, and not „в музее"?
> Then I have to burn my books as well .


No, leave you books unburnt.
I better correct my "rule": 
musc. nouns ending on -ий: ванадий, амфибрахий, индий, коллодий, etc.

The full rule is much more complicated however. There is a clas of musc. nouns ending on -у (в аду), there is путь, untypically ending as fem. noun (в пути), etc. 
Full rule is here: http://www.rusgram.narod.ru/1173-1193.html


----------

